# ABS Warning Light 99 MK4 Jetta



## IN99Jetta (Aug 7, 2005)

My ABS light has been on for quite a while and it is obvious that I do not have ABS anymore. The light was on intermittently for a period of time before it came on permanently. During that time, I could occasionally hear and feel the ABS system working when braking on dry pavement. Any idea on what I should start looking at? Thanks!


----------



## lorddrek (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: ABS Warning Light 99 MK4 Jetta (IN99Jetta)*

I too have a 99.5 Jetta 2.0 and after driving in todays snowstorm my ABS light came on and anti-lock failed to function. After I stopped at the store the ABS light went off and of course now anti-lock works again. I wonder if my problem is in the early stages of yours...


----------



## lorddrek (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: ABS Warning Light 99 MK4 Jetta (lorddrek)*

After reading some old posts it sounds like I may have tricked the ABS into thinking something was wrong with the system by spinning my front tires in the snow. after a little normal driving it must have reset itself. Good luck with your problem.


----------



## VaughanRapidTransit (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: ABS Warning Light 99 MK4 Jetta (lorddrek)*

My car did the same thing. Intermittant and first, so I vcds scanned it. It said it was the abs sensors. I left it and slowly each sensor failed. Which is when I decided to change them. Problem solved, for a week..... I'm going to re scan the car and find out. Judging by my luck it's something far more serious than just the sensors though....


----------

